# My Baby's First Freckle!



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 22, 2012)

Many more freckles to come most likely, since her proud dad has quite a few  
Shot with 85 1.8

0.003 sec (1/320)f/3.585 mm800 ISO





My baby's first freckle! by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 29, 2012)

What beautiful eyes....old spirit and all.


----------



## nehas8 (Jun 29, 2012)

She is adorable. I love her already 
Where can I see more photographs of her?


----------



## Dominantly (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunscreen!


----------

